

AT&T’s fascinating third-way proposal on net neutrality - forgottenpass
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/09/15/atts-fascinating-third-way-proposal-on-net-neutrality/

======
forgottenpass
I'd like the idea of my ISP providing me QOS controls, but this isn't that.
The outward facing branding looks like user control but is just a runaround to
keep their peering links saturated for their not-opted-in customers. Is this
not just hiding paid prioritization under an opt-in system?

Also, this is about charging the 3rd parties now, but smells like paving the
way towards charging customers for access to non-saturated links on a per-
service basis.

